# Tire Stretching - Discussion



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Tire Tech - Tire Stretching*









 

*Tire Stretching*:
 constantly place an enormous amount of effort, research, money, etc into the credibility that the industry, as well as customers bestow on us. It would deflate/
defeat that reputation by stepping outside the Tire Manufacturers recommendations for given rim width specification range. Regardless of whatever the current/latest "style" happens to be. Our position will continue to be to adhere to that which the USA Tire Manufacturers Tire Specifications/recommendations are. 
For any given tire that I sell, if you look at (any of), the tire  you'll find the Rim Width Range recommendations. All of these specs are supplied by the individual Tire Manu-
facturers. Bottom line-I don't know why anyone would second guess the highly trained "Rubber" Engineers, employed by the Tire Manufacturers.

*PREVOIUS TIRE STRETCHING POSTS*:
Eric: 1, 2, 3 Vortexers: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 

.

*GENERAL INFORMATION / TECHNICAL*
Tire Sizing
*VAG Tire Sizes*
The Plus Concept
Tire Size Calculator Miata.net
Tire/Wheel Combination Calculator
Load Index/Carrying Capacity vs Air Pressure

.
.



.........................._*Alex @*_
.................*Performance Products Specialist*
........................*877-522-8473 ext 294*

.
.
.
.



_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 5:53 AM 8-27-2005_


----------



## fortuneman (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Tire Stretching-Archieved Search of Previous Posts ([email protected])*

Reminds me of the honda boys when they started cutting springs......you can't tell me that it's actually better (performance). In fact it's most likely more dangerous.....but it's all about the looks right?
On the other hand there are probably more people out there running bald tires that are in a worse position....but there's something to be said about intentionally degrading your performance and safety potential.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Stretch Marks*

Ya right, stretched, besides the obvious (a narrower tire mounted
on a wheel that is, by the tire manufacturers specs, too wide for
the tire size being used), creates understeer, i.e. push, i.e. the
phat little car just won't turn. Front drivers are already prone to
that negative handling characteristic anyway. When a person puts
a wider tire on the rear of a front driver he is dialing in even more
understeer. So the idea of buying a VW for "excellent German
handling" is not the real goal with stretched/wider rear tires. 
So it seems that it would be kind of "crazy" to buy a great
handling car, buy suspension to enhance handling and then
cancel out the improved handling.








But it looks good ?

.
.



.
.



_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 3:11 AM 5-19-2005_


----------



## stl4310 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Stretch Marks ([email protected])*

I think it looks good...the cars in your sig seem to have stretched tires


----------



## cyrusgoi (Apr 4, 2021)

Do we have any new thread for tire stretching? I'm looking for someone who can help me out.


----------



## cyrusgoi (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyone who can help me out?


----------



## cyrusgoi (Apr 4, 2021)

Is this guide okay to follow? How to Stretch Tires


----------

